# Alguien armo esta potencia?



## manutek (Dic 31, 2008)

Hace un tiempo alguien me paso los planos de esta potencia, desde que lo tengo el esquema no paro de pensar en el; y ahora quisiera preguntar si alguien del foro lo armo y si quiere , me podría comentar si funciona?

Otra duda que me surge (ya que estamos)es porque (aparentemente)tiene una masa y tierras diferentes.

Feliz año nuevo muchachos¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 31, 2008)

encontre el pcb y componentes de este amplificador.
de esta pagina pueden bajar otros modelos y el ajuste de bias y otras cosas
http://bas.elitesecurity.org/legend.html


----------



## viktor_284 (Ene 1, 2009)

aqui unas fotos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 1, 2009)

se ve que es un muy lindo bichito de poder.

muy prolijo el armado. me gusto mucho, y probablemente algun dia necesite armar uno asi.

saludos.


----------



## manutek (Ene 2, 2009)

Si, yo tambien lo quiero armar pero me surgen dudas con las masas , en el PCB aparentemente la tierra de los parlantes parece como flotante o por medio de los capacitores de 1000uf , ¿No?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2009)

manutek dijo:
			
		

> si yo tambien lo quiero armar pero me surgen dudas  con las masas ,en el PCB aparentemente  la tierra de los parlantes parese como flotante o por medio de los cap de 1000uf ,.no?


*NO*, el retorno de los parlantes es el *GND* de la fuente, pero que NO es la tierra de chasis, entre ambos hay una resistencia de 22 Ω.

Esta es una configuración habitual en equipos de calidad para evitar zumbidos de inducción del transformador sobre el chasis, algunos equipos poseen una llave que "puentéa" o no la resistencia conectando el punto de retorno de la fuente a chasis.

Es un amplificador muy bien diseñado pero *NO* es un buen "Primer proyecto", requiere de experiencia previa.


----------



## manutek (Ene 2, 2009)

gracias fogo, espero tenerla(la experiencia) ya arme el amplificador stk 4050 y me quede con ganas de mas potencia y como tengo placas con transistores mosfet de desguase ,queria aprobechar¡


----------



## crazysound (Ene 11, 2009)

Hola muchachos, me gustaron mucho estos amplificador. Alguien los ha armado? Quién sabe simularlos en algún programa para ver como responde? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Antes de conectar el soldador analicen costos, es un equipo de *1000W sobre 4Ω,* lleva un transformador de unos 1400W y filtrado acorde, si es monoaural y el doble si es estéreo.
Son unos cuantos $$$$$


----------



## manutek (Ene 11, 2009)

Ok ok Fogo , mi montaje sera mono y es para un sub-bass 500w/8ohm, dispongo (por suerte)cuatro capacitores como los de la foto, el transformador de 1Kva , algun que otro transistor y ganas de trabajar. ¿Alcanzará?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 13, 2009)

Hay que saber para hacer este cacho de amplificador! yo apenas arme uno de 20+20W con un LM! jajaja igual en mi departamento nunca podria poner 500W de potencia porque se me viene la losa abajo, jajaja saludos!


----------



## LUILLIMX (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes me gustaria saber si tu lo armaste y si realmente te funciono bien para el costo que tiene ...gracias


----------

